#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  2007 English, Maths, Science and Chinese exam papers.

## tayto

Exam papers from some schools in Singapore.
They are from 2007. Download what you need now, as the link may not be always available.


Download Free Exam Papers Now

Hope they help. :irish:

----------


## dirtydog

Maths test papers Primary 1 to 6
Maths 1
Maths 2
Maths 3
Maths 4
Maths 5
Maths 6

English test papers Primary 1 to 6

English 1
English 2
English 3
English 4
English 5
English 6

Chinese test papers Primary 1 to 6

Chinese 1
Chinese 2
Chinese 3
Chinese 4
Chinese 5
Chinese 6

Science test papers Primary 3 to 6

Science 3
Science 4
Science 5
Science 6

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

> Download what you need now, as the link may not be always available.


Yeah right. LOL

Thank you DirtyDog for lookin' out for the board here, and thank you tayto for the original find.

Dirtydog do you have some kind of plugin or extension to have done that so fast? Please tell me how you did it so quick?

----------


## dirtydog

^Open 7 windows at a time, 6 down 1 up.

----------


## kingwilly

Tayto, do you teach in Singapore? I've got IB exam papers if you want.

----------


## tayto

No, teaching in Thailand but I would be glad to get any papers you have .
Thanks.

----------


## Cujo

2007 ? Bit late.

----------

